# What now?



## Relle (Jul 17, 2009)

I went to the LFS and picked up a few live plants but now I don't know what to do with them! I got moneywort and bronze wendtii. Do I just stick them in the gravel? Should I anchor them to some driftwood? Right now they are still just in the little baskets in the tank.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

make sure you remove the basket and the fiberwool from around the roots of those that come that way.


----------



## Relle (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks for the help! I planted the wendtii and I will deal with the moneywort tomorrow!


----------

